# Tarantula Enclosure



## stonemantis (Apr 29, 2005)

Here are some pics of Jewel's future enclosure. She's my P. Metallica  
Lets see how many enclosure pics we can gather up.


----------



## Keith Richard (Apr 29, 2005)

What size is your metallica???


----------



## stonemantis (Apr 29, 2005)

keithaddison said:
			
		

> What size is your metallica???


I have a 4" Female and a 1" sling

The 4" Female is inside the enclosure and when I took the picture she quickly ran to her cave. It's kind of difficult to photograph her without handling but she is kind of aggressive which is unlike the sling I have that will let you handle it for long periods of time.

I know the enclosure is open but now it's closed so no escapes.


----------



## GoTerps (Apr 29, 2005)

You have a 4" female? Can you post a pic?


----------



## Joe1968 (Apr 29, 2005)

nice background, is that made of styrofoam? yeah can you post pic of the 4'' female.


----------



## stonemantis (Apr 29, 2005)

She won't come out for any pics but I will post them as soon as I get them.


----------



## Mattyb (Apr 30, 2005)

Thats cool, where did you get that backround?




-Mattyb


----------



## shogun804 (Apr 30, 2005)

yes i agree pics please, chase her out of her hide and take them.  i recall just the other day hearing that this was someones first P metallica :? and they were doing research on there max size :wall:, but i could be wrong....bring em out, bring em out.


----------



## Bearskin10 (Apr 30, 2005)

shogun804 said:
			
		

> yes i agree pics please, chase her out of her hide and take them.  i recall just the other day hearing that this was someones first P metallica :? and they were doing research on there max size :wall:, but i could be wrong....bring em out, bring em out.


Yeah that is what I read too.... I am sure he got some one to sell him a 4" female


----------



## shogun804 (Apr 30, 2005)

LOL. if someone out there is selling female P metallica i want in   ;P

*edit* is it just me or does that pic look like it was taken in a pet store :? just noticed that....

anyway here is the enclosure i keep my largest pokie in and in the future i will house the rest of my large arboreal's in these tanks as well a 10gallon turned on its side. its not the most elaborate set up but it does the trick.


----------



## Wolfy72 (Apr 30, 2005)

This is my P.Murinus Condo set-up she loves it  :clap:


----------



## jbrd (Apr 30, 2005)

i like the enclosures, gives me some good ideas for this new 10gallon i just bought


----------



## stonemantis (Apr 30, 2005)

Mattyb said:
			
		

> Thats cool, where did you get that backround?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It came with the enclosure. The enclosure is exo-terra advanced reptile enclosure or T enclosure  When I saw it it was almost indenticle to a real rock wall. I also bought a cave and some aquarium silicone and siliconed the cave onto the top right corner. Had to wait 24 hours for it to cure though.


----------



## Cerbera (Apr 30, 2005)

*Latest T setup...*

Hi everyone...

Latest pics from tank in progress are here....















I've customised an aquarium and added a whole load of new features to tailor it for the A Genic whos coming to stay soon...
*
Features already in and working...*

Remote feeder tube - for both crickets and water to minimize my contact with hairs (except when i have to go in and clear up)

Perfect Temp gradient - 77F one end - 85 F the other. 

Humidity exactly controllable between 65 and 90%. Will be set to 75% most of the time.

Humidity gradient possible with dampening of moss above burrow.

Choice of 4 substrate types to bask on - potting soil-vemiculite mix (70/:30) / cork bark / wood chip / moss 

2 Stage tank lid for total escape proofing. 

No surface / mesh available to trap spider claws / fangs.

Designed so the spider cannot climb and fall on any hard surface.

Removeable black panel burrow rear to observe T in burrow at night.

Burrowing room allowed under hide,

Heat gradient should encourage spider to bask out in the open, as they like to do anyway...

Every component detatchable for easy cleaning  

Heat mats held on with magnetic stripping.

Plexi lids feature temperature proble holes for easy climate monitoring.

*
Features that will be in and working when I get round to it...*

Red LED dimmable top down illumination - no heat at all. Will illuminate 45% of cage, still allowing spider many dark places to retreat.

Would very much appreciate questions / feedback about the changes I've made, and really want ideas as to how the next one could be better...

Really do find the building of these very theraputic...

Many thanks, people..

J


----------



## GoTerps (Apr 30, 2005)

> She won't come out for any pics but I will post them as soon as I get them.


Sounds like the rumored Phantom pokie to me.


----------



## stonemantis (Apr 30, 2005)

GoTerps said:
			
		

> Sounds like the rumored Phantom pokie to me.


Everybody gets jealous of what they cannot see. Believe me if I get a chance to photograph her I will. The flash scares her every time.


----------



## FryLock (Apr 30, 2005)

Do not be too quick to judge refer to rule of acquisition 98 "every man has his price" .

Just because some one has a sub adult female P.met does not mean they did not have too part with some serious mo-lar for it.


----------



## stonemantis (Apr 30, 2005)

shogun804 said:
			
		

> LOL. if someone out there is selling female P metallica i want in   ;P
> 
> *edit* is it just me or does that pic look like it was taken in a pet store :? just noticed that....
> 
> anyway here is the enclosure i keep my largest pokie in and in the future i will house the rest of my large arboreal's in these tanks as well a 10gallon turned on its side. its not the most elaborate set up but it does the trick.


I happen to own Main Appliance Center and I display my best Ts so that customers get to see something rather than walls, parts or appliances.


----------



## GoTerps (Apr 30, 2005)

eh, edit b/c I don't feel like being arguementative


----------



## jbrd (Apr 30, 2005)

you have some very good and innovative ideas goin there, good job.


----------



## stonemantis (Apr 30, 2005)

GoTerps said:
			
		

> So you've raised her from a sling and don't have a single pic??  None of my _P. metallica_ have ever given me a problem with photos.  Quite calm actually.


In the appliance store I own it's very bright and all my Ts I have on display never leave their hiding places unless they grab their food. Just imagine 200+ Bright Lights shing on you for 18+ hours a day.


----------



## shogun804 (Apr 30, 2005)

I looked on your website at your T gallery there is no mention of it their or here. all i read about was a 1" sling you just got, sounded like it was your first and you needed all this info on how to care for it inluding there max size :? 



> So you've raised her from a sling and don't have a single pic?? None of my P. metallica have ever given me a problem with photos.


i could not agree more that is the one T i would have tons of pics for even if i had to disturb her every time i wanted to take pics 

well if you have her than congrats and post pics when you can. 
all the best with them.


----------



## stonemantis (Apr 30, 2005)

shogun804 said:
			
		

> I looked on your website at your T gallery there is no mention of it their or here. all i read about was a 1" sling you just got, sounded like it was your first and you needed all this info on how to care for it inluding there max size :?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really hate all of the personal attacks that I've been getting lately on this site about my Ts.  Especially my P. Metallicas. I have quite a few Ts and I simply post pics whenever I have time from my 58+ hour day.   I thought that this was a board of fellow enthuiasts not bullies that think they have to pick on newer members of the board.


----------



## stonemantis (Apr 30, 2005)

With all contents of the enclosure aside. I like all of the enclosure setups that I've seen on this thread. Very natural :drool: Maybe more enclosures can be seen on this thread and less arguments


----------



## Bearskin10 (Apr 30, 2005)

stonemantis said:
			
		

> I really hate all of the personal attacks that I've been getting lately on this site about my Ts.  Especially my P. Metallicas. I have quite a few Ts and I simply post pics whenever I have time from my 58+ hour day.   I thought that this was a board of fellow enthuiasts not bullies that think they have to pick on newer members of the board.


A little contradiction in  your first two posts just adds to my not believing you...
in you first post you say 





> Here are some pics of Jewel's future enclosure. She's my P. Metallica


 note the word future and then in your next post you say 





> The 4" Female is inside the enclosure and when I took the picture she quickly ran to her cave.


 hummm all of the sudden she was already in this future home   
You ask in another post how to care for a metallica and only mention a 1" s'ling? Just like you say in all your threads lets see the pictures.....


----------



## stonemantis (Apr 30, 2005)

Bearskin10 said:
			
		

> A little contradiction in  your first two posts just adds to my not believing you...
> in you first post you say  note the word future and then in your next post you say  hummm all of the sudden she was already in this future home
> You ask in another post how to care for a metallica and only mention a 1" s'ling? Just like you say in all your threads lets see the pictures.....


I currently just recieved a new P. Metallica sling that is 1". I've had the 4" for quite some time now and I don't disturb her unless I'm feeding her. I just wanted to know how to care for the slings since all the species I've had in the past required more moisture when a sling than an adult. So sorry I didn't phrase my wording perfectly on posts that happened days ago and two of them where locked because I made some mistakes on the placement and wording of my posts. Just because I ask a question doesn't mean I haven't had experience or owned the species in question. I didn't want a war just because there is no pics. In fact if I knew I was going to get called a liar because I don't word things exactly perfect then I wouldn't have even joined this site. I really wanted a site that understood not judged my interests in T's.


----------



## stonemantis (Apr 30, 2005)

I really posted this thread to veiw other enthusiasts enclosures not to argue. So can we please get back on the subject of enclosures not Ts


----------



## T-Harry (May 1, 2005)

*my T setup*

So here are some pics of one of my T setups.
On the topmost shelf from left to right: C. crawshayi, A. texensis, C. fasciatum, H. incei
On the shelf in the middle from left to right: T. blondi, N. coloratovillosus, G. pulchra
On the bottom shelf from left to right: G. rosea, B. emilia











close up of my N. coloratovillosus cage






close up of my G. rosea cage

I also have a second setup like to one above but that's not complete yet. In this one I keep the following T's: P. ornata, B. boehmei and P. irminia.





close up of my B. boehmei cage

Furthermore I've got a couple of really small slings (3rd to 5th skin) which I don't keep in a special setup, they're just in small plastic containers.

For some of my cages I have a special lamp with red LED's so I can watch my T's during night without disturbing them:






Inside the cages I have combined Thermo- and Hygrometers.


----------



## shogun804 (May 1, 2005)

very nice enclosure's


----------



## brachy (May 1, 2005)

I alway put to my terrariums plants, rocks and woods. I think as in the terrarium is home of spider ju have to install that as the most natural. I think that: For me spiders good life is first, the terarariums look is secon. In the nice terrarium a big, atractive spiders is very nice. My photos are very wong kvality.
Geniculata s terararium. 





Vagans





Roseas doble terarium


----------



## stonemantis (May 1, 2005)

Very nice enclosures. Appriciation is due :clap:


----------



## jbrd (May 1, 2005)

well i thought i would share my newest enclosure. it is set up for four different arboreals.


----------



## stonemantis (May 1, 2005)

Beautiful enclosures :clap: I hope to see more. 
Let's make it interesting and put a grade next to our enclosures A+ bieng the best and F- being the worst


----------

